
Dutch intelligence agency spied on Russian hacking group - schrofer
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-netherlands-russia-cybercrime/dutch-intelligence-agency-spied-on-russian-hacking-group-media-idUSKBN1FE34W?il=0
======
vanderZwan
Oh, I thought this was going to be about "Operation Easy Chair"

> _A small company from the Netherlands, the Dutch Radar Research Station,
> turns out to have worked for the CIA for decades. They secretly developed
> advanced listening devices which the U.S. then used against the Soviets. I
> came across this story from the Cold War era when an old friend of mine
> showed me documents that had belonged to his grandfather. Over the next year
> and a half, intelligence expert Cees Wiebes and I managed to reconstruct the
> previously unknown role the Dutch played in the Cold War._

[https://thecorrespondent.com/3789/operation-easy-chair-or-
ho...](https://thecorrespondent.com/3789/operation-easy-chair-or-how-a-little-
company-in-holland-helped-the-cia-bug-the-russians/116534484-2a3d7f11)

------
auntienomen
Earlier reporting: [https://www.volkskrant.nl/media/dutch-agencies-provide-
cruci...](https://www.volkskrant.nl/media/dutch-agencies-provide-crucial-
intel-about-russia-s-interference-in-us-elections~a4561913/)

------
Happer
[https://nos.nl/nieuwsuur/artikel/2213767-dutch-
intelligence-...](https://nos.nl/nieuwsuur/artikel/2213767-dutch-intelligence-
first-to-alert-u-s-about-russian-hack-of-democratic-party.html)

~~~
vanderZwan
> _As of now, the AIVD hackers do not seem to have access to Cozy Bear any
> longer. Sources suggest that the openness of US intelligence sources, who in
> 2017 praised the help of a Western ally in news stories, may have ruined
> their operation. The openness caused great anger in The Hague and
> Zoetermeer. In the television programme College Tour, this month, AIVD
> director Bertholee stated that he is extra careful when it comes to sharing
> intelligence with the U.S., now that Donald Trump is President._

I wonder if there are more countries like this, and if so, how much the other
Western countries already know that the US doesn't.

~~~
shostack
I'm sure Israel is near the top of that list.[1]

[1]
[https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/16/world/middleeast/israel-t...](https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/16/world/middleeast/israel-
trump-classified-intelligence-russia.html)

------
jacquesm
I'd be more worried if they did not keep tabs on groups like these.

------
zyxzevn
..It is not clear why the hacks at the DNC could continue for so long despite
the Dutch warnings..

1) The Americans do not listen to other agencies and countries. Except Israel
and Arabia who can publicly pay the politicians to get deals.

2) The American agencies like to mess thing up, so they can ask for more
funding.

3) The NSA already knew this, because they track and scan every packet. They
did not find any problems with the hacks.

4) There were leaks in the DNC after Bernies loss. And DNC system was already
infiltrated by AWAN brothers (system administrators of DNC with criminal
activities).

Problem with the "hacks/collusion" in general: The Russians did not corrupt
Hillary's brain to use her powers against Bernie. Not did they pay Trump to be
as he is. I am afraid the US is shooting itself in the foot and blaming Russia
for its own political problems (hint: it is corruption).

For me, as it is my home-country, the hardly-ever-heard-of Dutch intelligence
agency, seem to want to have a bit of fame for their work in 2015.

Oops. Sorry when I seem disrespectful towards the agencies. I love them.
Especially my special NSA guardian ;-)

~~~
zyxzevn
Looking at comments on Dutch forums, the timing is related to the introduction
of a new law (Sleepwet) which gives the agency more possibilities and
resources to spy on citizens.

